# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Africa

## Watints

Africa is the world's second-largest and second-most-populous continent. At about 30.2 million km² (11.7 million sq mi) including adjacent islands, it covers six percent of the Earth's total surface area and 20.4 percent of the total land area.[2] With 1.1 billion people as of 2013, it accounts for about 15% of the world's human population.[3] The continent is surrounded by the Mediterranean Sea to the north, both the Suez Canal and the Red Sea along the Sinai Peninsula to the northeast, the Indian Ocean to the southeast, and the Atlantic Ocean to the west. The continent includes Madagascar and various archipelagoes. It has 54 fully recognized sovereign states ("countries"), 9 territories and two de facto independent states with limited or no recognition.[4]

Africa's population is the youngest among all the continents; 50 percent of Africans are 19 years old or younger.[5] Despite[clarification needed] many fast-growing economies, Africa continues to have social issues plaguing their nations.

Algeria is Africa's largest country by area, and Nigeria is the largest by population. Africa, particularly central Eastern Africa, is widely accepted as the origin of humans and the Hominidae clade (great apes), as evidenced by the discovery of the earliest hominids and their ancestors, as well as later ones that have been dated to around seven million years ago, including Sahelanthropus tchadensis, Australopithecus africanus, A. afarensis, Homo erectus, H. habilis and H. ergaster  with the earliest Homo sapiens (modern human) found in Ethiopia being dated to circa 200,000 years ago.[6] Africa straddles the equator and encompasses numerous climate areas; it is the only continent to stretch from the northern temperate to southern temperate zones

----------


## igeorge

I am planning to go to Africa with my family next month, I have three kids and they all love to go in Disney land. I want to know the interesting Disney Land in Africa. Can anyone help me?

----------


## davidsmith36

Africa is the world's second-biggest and second-most-crowded mainland. At around 30.3 million km² including adjog islands, it covers six for each penny of Earth's aggregate surface range and 20.4 for each penny of its aggregate land zone.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Africa is the world's second-largest and second-most-populous continent. At about 30.3 million km² including adjacent islands, it covers 6% of Earth's total surface area and 20.4% of its total land area. Wikipedia
Africa Tourism: TripAdvisor has 61,05889 reviews of Africa Hotels, Attractions, and Restaurants making it your best Africa Tourism resource.

----------

